# Smoked Boston Pork Butt  8 hr smoke.



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay today I smoked and 8lb Boston Pork Butt.  Smoked the pork butt until the fat split then I wrapped it aluminum foil for until the internal temperature got to 190-195° Then I wrapped it a beach towel and placed it in a cooler for 45 mins.  I had the smoker holding a temp between 225-270 degrees hit the pork butt with  Apple cider juice once and hour. Used Royal Oak lump charcoal then added 3 sticks of hickory wood inc stick every hour for the first 3 hours.  Anyway enough of the chitchat here are some pictures.












image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lookin' good!

TW


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice! Looking forward to doing a pork butt. I'll catch up to you later when I sm a brisket in October. maybe I'll smoke a pork butt then too.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice day in East Texas and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

TW-  thanks for the comment!  The pork butt was delicious 

Happy Smokin'
-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,  thanks for the comments look forward to seeing the Brisket and the Pork Butt after you smoke them. Remember take plenty of pictures for all of us to see  

Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie: 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

Gary,  you got that right this is and assume site :yahoo: I could sit back and read post after post if my eyes wouldn't close on me lol.  Tons of information on just about everything from smokin meats to doing mods to your smoker and anything in between!   Have a great weekend and as always Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 28, 2015)

That's one of the nicest towel wrap jobs I think I've ever seen.


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 29, 2015)

Joe, pulling pulling out the Brisket this morning. It's almost 5:am and I'm ready to fire up the Pink Flamingo.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,  that's what I'm talking about up early and ready to go!   Don't forget pictures 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Smokin Phil,  thanks for the comment :yahoo: had to make sure my pork butt was nice and wrapped up Thumbs Up!  After the 8 hr smoke why waste it on a bad wrap job. 
Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,   Here Is little bit of motivation for you :th_Slab_of_meat:  
:welcome1:

-Joe


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you Joe, 

It worked! The brisket came out really good. I think if I would do anything different, it would be to wrap it sooner. After wrapping, it went from 180 to 204 within half an hour. 

Kevin


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink flamingo,  yeah on a brisket I would wrap it just when it's hits around 165° if you're going to wrap it all,   Some wrap with foil some use butcher paper to each their own everybody has their own preference.    Tomorrow I'm going to do a whole brisket and we will see how turns out,  I'll wrap it around the 5 or 6 hour mark have to see how it smokes [emoji]128077[/emoji].  Early morning long smoke look for some pictures tomorrow.   Happy Smokin'  :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## disco (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a delicious looking butt!

Disco


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 4, 2015)

Disco,  thanks for the comment  :yahoo:  it was delicious!  

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Tasty looking pork butt!


----------



## jp61 (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks delicious!

Maybe next weekend it'll be my turn to smoke a few butts


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

b-one,  thanks for the comment  :yahoo:  and yes it was very tasty :drool. 
Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

JP61,  thanks for the comment [emoji]128077[/emoji] the pork butt was definitely delicious!  Look forward to seeing your smoke next weekend.   

Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay today I smoked and 8lb Boston Pork Butt.  Smoked the pork butt until the fat split then I wrapped it aluminum foil for until the internal temperature got to 190-195° Then I wrapped it a beach towel and placed it in a cooler for 45 mins.  I had the smoker holding a temp between 225-270 degrees hit the pork butt with  Apple cider juice once and hour. Used Royal Oak lump charcoal then added 3 sticks of hickory wood inc stick every hour for the first 3 hours.  Anyway enough of the chitchat here are some pictures.












image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ joes bbq ribs
__ Aug 23, 2015


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lookin' good!

TW


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice! Looking forward to doing a pork butt. I'll catch up to you later when I sm a brisket in October. maybe I'll smoke a pork butt then too.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice day in East Texas and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

TW-  thanks for the comment!  The pork butt was delicious 

Happy Smokin'
-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,  thanks for the comments look forward to seeing the Brisket and the Pork Butt after you smoke them. Remember take plenty of pictures for all of us to see  

Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie: 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 28, 2015)

Gary,  you got that right this is and assume site :yahoo: I could sit back and read post after post if my eyes wouldn't close on me lol.  Tons of information on just about everything from smokin meats to doing mods to your smoker and anything in between!   Have a great weekend and as always Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## smokin phil (Aug 28, 2015)

That's one of the nicest towel wrap jobs I think I've ever seen.


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 29, 2015)

Joe, pulling pulling out the Brisket this morning. It's almost 5:am and I'm ready to fire up the Pink Flamingo.


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,  that's what I'm talking about up early and ready to go!   Don't forget pictures 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Smokin Phil,  thanks for the comment :yahoo: had to make sure my pork butt was nice and wrapped up Thumbs Up!  After the 8 hr smoke why waste it on a bad wrap job. 
Happy Smokin' :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink Flamingo,   Here Is little bit of motivation for you :th_Slab_of_meat:  
:welcome1:

-Joe


----------



## pink flamingo (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you Joe, 

It worked! The brisket came out really good. I think if I would do anything different, it would be to wrap it sooner. After wrapping, it went from 180 to 204 within half an hour. 

Kevin


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Aug 29, 2015)

Pink flamingo,  yeah on a brisket I would wrap it just when it's hits around 165° if you're going to wrap it all,   Some wrap with foil some use butcher paper to each their own everybody has their own preference.    Tomorrow I'm going to do a whole brisket and we will see how turns out,  I'll wrap it around the 5 or 6 hour mark have to see how it smokes [emoji]128077[/emoji].  Early morning long smoke look for some pictures tomorrow.   Happy Smokin'  :grilling_smilie:

-Joe


----------



## disco (Sep 3, 2015)

That is a delicious looking butt!

Disco


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 4, 2015)

Disco,  thanks for the comment  :yahoo:  it was delicious!  

Happy Smokin'

-Joe


----------



## b-one (Sep 4, 2015)

Tasty looking pork butt!


----------



## jp61 (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks delicious!

Maybe next weekend it'll be my turn to smoke a few butts


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

b-one,  thanks for the comment  :yahoo:  and yes it was very tasty :drool. 
Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------



## joes bbq ribs (Sep 6, 2015)

JP61,  thanks for the comment [emoji]128077[/emoji] the pork butt was definitely delicious!  Look forward to seeing your smoke next weekend.   

Happy Smokin' 

-Joe


----------

